# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2022



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2022)

Es ist wieder soweit,
die Nominierung bzw. Wahl zum *„User des Jahres 2022“* steht an,
jetzt schon zum 16ten mal.
Lasst uns die Jagd auf den begehrten Pokal beginnen oder mit etwas
Glück unter allen Teilnehmern auch eine Sachprämie die unser
Geschätzter @Markus stiftet.

Es gilt den Achtfachen Meister @PN/DP zu schlagen, was schwer wird.

[ab hier Copy and Paste]

In diesen Thread könnt ihr eine Liste mit bis zu 10 User einstellen,
die euch am besten gefallen haben.

Ich werde diese in diesem Beitrag zusammenzählen.

Die Nominierung endet am 26.12. 16:00 Uhr, dann werde ich einen neuen
Thread mit der Abstimmung starten.

Eure Liste darf dann so ähnlich aussehen ... ihr kennt das ja.

Viel Spaß und ich erwarte eure Nominierung!



```
Kandidaten User des Jahres 2022
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```



*Bisherigen User des Jahres*


2021@PN/DP2020@PN/DP2019@Blockmove2018@DeltaMikeAir2017@PN/DP2016@PN/DP2015@PN/DP2014@hucki2013@PN/DP2012@PN/DP2011@PN/DP2010Helmut_von_der_Reparatur2009@Larry Laffer2008@Larry Laffer2007@Ralle  / @zotos2006@Ralle





*Nr **Nominierte**Stimmen*1@Baschankun+2@Blockmove+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|+++3@Brro87+4@ChristophD+++++|+++++|5@DeltaMikeAir+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|+6@de vliegende hollander+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|+7@dekuika+++++|8@ducati+++++|+++++|++9@Guga+10@Hack+11@Gerhard Bäurle+++++|12@Heinileini+++++|+++++|+++++|+++13@hucki+++++|++++14@JesperMP+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|15@oliver.tonn+++++|+16@olliew+17@Lipperlandstern+++++|+++18@MasterOhh+19@Oberchefe++20@Peter Gedöns++21@PN/DP+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|22@Ralle+++++|+++++|22@rostiger Nagel+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|23@Schampoo Programmer+24@stevenn+25@s_kraut+26@Thomas_v2.1+++++|++++27@Tommi+++++|++++28@vollmi+++++|++++29@waldy+++30@Windoze+31@zako++


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Dezember 2022)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

@Blockmove
@ChristophD
@DeltaMikeAir
@de vliegende hollander 
@ducati
@JesperMP
@PN/DP
@Ralle
@rostiger Nagel
@vollmi


----------



## dekuika (7 Dezember 2022)

Ich mache weiter
@Blockmove 
@PN/DP 
@hucki
@de vliegende hollander 
@Heinileini 
@JesperMP 
@ducati 
@Ralle 
@DeltaMikeAir 
@rostiger Nagel


----------



## winnman (7 Dezember 2022)

PN/DP
Blockmove
rostiger Nagel
vliegender Holländer
JesperMP
DeltaMikeAir
oliver.tonn
ducati
Ralle
Heinilein


----------



## Tommi (7 Dezember 2022)

Helmut, daß Du da immer wieder dran denkst, Kompliment!!!

My Votes:

1. Heinrich
2. Hucki
3. PN/DP
4. Blockmove
5. Vollmi
6. dekuika
7. Rostiger Nagel
8. Jesper
9. de vliegende hollander
10. Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Dezember 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir 
@rostiger Nagel 
@PN/DP 
@ChristophD 
@ducati 
@Thomas_v2.1 
@dekuika 
@Heinileini 
@Tommi 
@hucki


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Helmut, daß Du da immer wieder dran denkst, Kompliment!!!
> 
> My Votes:
> 
> 6. dekuika


Ironie oder Irrtum?
@Waldy`s Rolle möchte ich eigentlich nicht übernehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ironie oder Irrtum?
> @Waldy`s Rolle möchte ich eigentlich nicht übernehmen.


Du hast doch schon zwei stimmen. 
An Waldy kommst du nicht ran, sei froh.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (8 Dezember 2022)

@Blockmove
@ChristophD
@DeltaMikeAir
@de vliegende hollander 
@ducati
@JesperMP
@PN/DP
@Ralle
@rostiger Nagel
@vollmi


----------



## Mafix (8 Dezember 2022)

1. JesperMP
2. DeltaMikeAir
3. vliegender Holländer


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ironie oder Irrtum?
> @Waldy`s Rolle möchte ich eigentlich nicht übernehmen.


keine Ironie und auch kein Irrtum!


----------



## dingo (10 Dezember 2022)

Meine Nominierungen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge:
01. Blockmove
02. DeltaMikeAir
03. ducati
04. Heinileini
05. hucki
06. JesperMP
07. Lipperlandstern
08. rostiger Nagel
09. Tommi
10. vollmi

Für PN/DP schlage ich die Ehrenprofessur vor


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> Für PN/DP schlage ich die Ehrenprofessur vor



Guter Vorschlag!


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 Dezember 2022)

PN/DP ist undercover Siemens😉.
DeltaMikeAir vedient auch auf jeden Fall eine Titel. Und die Modoratoren nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> PN/DP ist undercover Siemens😉.
> DeltaMikeAir vedient auch auf jeden Fall eine Titel. Und die Modoratoren nicht zu vergessen.


Habe ich doch, ich bin der Knochenbrecher


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2022)

Hier meine Nominierung:

ChristophD
dekuika
DeltaMikeAir
de vliegende hollander 
ducati
hucki 
JesperMP
PN/DP
rostiger Nagel
vollmi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

Ach so wollte ich mal so hinterherschicken, wo ich
ein „Like“ hinterlasse sind die Stimmen gezählt.


----------



## Plan_B (10 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wo ich
> ein „Like“ hinterlasse sind die Stimmen gezählt.


Also alles wie immer


----------



## Heinileini (10 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Also alles wie immer


= Same procedure as EVERY year!


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Also alles wie immer


Plan_ B hat 1.000 Beträge. Glückwunsch...


----------



## DennisBerger (11 Dezember 2022)

meine nominierungen in keiner bestimmten Reihenfolge
PN/DP
Blockmove
oliver.tonn
ducati
Ralle
Heinilein
rostiger Nagel
vliegender Holländer
DeltaMikeAir
olliew

danke euch allen für eure tollen, hilfreichen, lesenwerte Beiträge! 🥰


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

@dekuika
@de vliegende hollander
@ducati
@oliver.tonn
@Blockmove
@Thomas_v2.1 
@JesperMP 
@ChristophD 
@vollmi 
@Lipperlandstern


----------



## marlob (14 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove
de vliegende hollander
PN/DP
JesperMP
Heinileini
Gerhard Bäurle
Thomas_v2.1
Tommi
vollmi
Waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2022)

Dann holen wir den Thread mal nach vorne,
ihr könnt auch noch abstimmen

@Blockmove
@DeltaMikeAir
@de vliegende hollander
@ducati
@Heinileini
@hucki
@JesperMP
@Lipperlandstern
@Ralle
@Thomas_v2.1

Vordergründlich auch @PN/DP, allerdings möchte
ich anderen auch eine Chance geben.







*Danke button kann ich bei mir nicht drücken


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove
de vliegende hollander
PN/DP
JesperMP
Gerhard Bäurle
Thomas_v2.1
Tommi
vollmi
Rostiger Nagel
DeltaMikeAir


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Dezember 2022)

So, dann kommt hier auch endlich mein Vorschlag.
@DeltaMikeAir 
@Oberchefe 
@Heinileini 
@Guga 
@hucki 
@MasterOhh 
@Windoze 
@Blockmove 
@Hack 
@ChristophD


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Damit meine Stimmen mehr Gewicht haben, nominiere ich nur zwei Personen ;-)

Blockmove
Tommi


----------



## spsqem (19 Dezember 2022)

@Blockmove
@DeltaMikeAir
@Heinileini 
@ducati
@PN/DP
@waldy


----------



## Elektriko (19 Dezember 2022)

1- @Blockmove 
2- @DeltaMikeAir 
3- @de vliegende hollander 
4- @Heinileini 
5- @rostiger Nagel 
6- @stevenn 
7- @JesperMP 
8- @s_kraut 
9- @Tommi 
10- @PN/DP 

Danke an alle für eure Nachrichten, Hilfe, Ratschläge und mehr! Und Danke auch an alle anderen ab Nummer 11 😉 👏😊


----------



## zako (19 Dezember 2022)

Baschankun
Blockmove
ChristophD
de vliegende hollander
Heinileini
JesperMP
Oberchefe
PN/DP
Ralle
rostiger Nagel


----------



## Mok_1988 (20 Dezember 2022)

Meine Nominierung

@Blockmove 
@ChristophD 
@rostiger Nagel


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2022)

Ich lass mal die verehrten Mods weg und nehme nur User ins Visier. 

@zako
@ChristophD
@JesperMP
@de vliegende hollander
@DeltaMikeAir
@PN/DP 
@Thomas_v2.1
@Lipperlandstern
@vollmi


----------



## Guste (20 Dezember 2022)

Hoffentlich mach ich das richtig.

Meine Nominierungen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge:

01. DeltaMikeAir
02. Blockmove
03. rostiger Nagel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2022)

Guste schrieb:


> Meine Nominierungen *in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*:
> 
> 01. DeltaMikeAir
> 02. Blockmove
> 03. rostiger Nagel


Na da hast du in der Schule aber gut aufgepasst


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2022)

Air wurde als Nachname angesehen, insofern alles korrekt ;-)


----------



## rar-101 (20 Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn ich nicht ganz so aktiv dabei bin gib ich mal meine Favoriten an:

Kandidaten User des Jahres 2022
01. @PN/DP 
02. @Blockmove 
03. @DeltaMikeAir 
04. @JesperMP 
05. @rostiger Nagel 
06. @de vliegende hollander 
07. @Heinileini 
08. @Ralle


----------



## PN/DP (20 Dezember 2022)

ChristophD
ducati
JesperMP
oliver.tonn
Peter Gedöns
Tommi


----------



## eplan4ever (20 Dezember 2022)

Meine Nominierung:

01. @Blockmove 
02. @de vliegende hollander 
03. @JesperMP 
04. @PN/DP 
05. @DeltaMikeAir 

habt ihr schonmal überlegt ein Neue User des Jahres oder sowas zu nennen? um die neue Users zu fördern

Grüße
E


----------



## vollmi (21 Dezember 2022)

Dann will ich auch noch:
Blockmove
Thomas_v2.1
Heinilein
de vliegende hollander
PN/DP
JesperMP
Gerhard Bäurle
DeltaMikeAir
Rostiger Nagel


----------



## Schampoo Programmer (21 Dezember 2022)

@PN/DP 
@Lipperlandstern 
@Tommi 
@Heinileini 
@hucki 
@rostiger Nagel 
@Schampoo Programmer


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2022)

Schampoo Programmer schrieb:


> @Schampoo Programmer


Eh, die Ratte


----------



## Krumnix (21 Dezember 2022)

@PN/DP
@Lipperlandstern
@Thomas_v2.1 
@rostiger Nagel
@DeltaMikeAir


----------



## Salli1991 (22 Dezember 2022)

In der Hoffnung mich jetzt nicht zu unbeliebt zu machen 😅, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das schon längst überfällig

@Heinileini


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung mich jetzt nicht zu unbeliebt zu machen 😅, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das schon längst überfällig
> 
> @Heinileini


Warum unbeliebt. Du kannst deinen Kandidaten wählen. Wie du oben siehst, sogar dich.


----------



## Salli1991 (22 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Warum unbeliebt. Du kannst deinen Kandidaten wählen. Wie du oben siehst, sogar dich.


Das meinte ich eher etwas scherzhafter, weil ich nur Heini benannt habe 😄


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung mich jetzt nicht zu unbeliebt zu machen 😅, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das schon längst überfällig
> 
> @Heinileini


Mach dir keine Sorgen Heini ist nicht Nachtragend


----------



## Heinileini (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen Heini ist nicht Nachtragend


Stimmt absolut, Helmut!
Mein Gedächtnis ist viel zu schlecht, als dass ich nachtragend sein könnte!


----------



## blimaa (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel
de vliegende hollander
Blockmove
DeltaMikeAir
Lipperlandstern
oliver.tonn
Ralle
PN/DP
vollmi
Brro87


----------



## hucki (22 Dezember 2022)

@de vliegende hollander 
@dekuika
@Heinileini 
@JesperMP 
@Lipperlandstern 
@oliver.tonn
@Peter Gedöns
@Tommi 
@waldy


----------



## hucki (22 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie du oben siehst, sogar dich.



Diese Stimme erscheint bis dato aber noch nicht in der Liste!



Schon allein für den Gag hat er's IMHO verdient. 😎


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2022)

Neh, das machen wir nicht ich muss schon
bei Waldy alle Hühneraugen zudrücken, ein
Glück war ich gestern zur Fußpflege.


----------



## hucki (22 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh, das machen wir nicht


Dann nominiere ich noch als meine Nummer 10:
@Schampoo Programmer


----------



## Hesse (25 Dezember 2022)

@Blockmove
@Heinileini
@hucki
@rostiger Nagel
@Thomas_v2.1
@vollmi
@zako
@ducati
@de vliegende hollander
@Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Dezember 2022)

Ich bedanke mich für die rege Teilnahme
und schließe das Thema, hier geht es weiter





						[User des Jahres] Wahl 2022
					

So meine sehr geehrten Kollegen, die Nominierung ist beendet und wir schreiten zur Wahl. Ich habe die 10 Best Platzierten in der Umfrage oberhalb aufgeführt, für ihr dann bitte eure Stimme abgeben könnt.  Es kann nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden, für die Transparenz ist die Stimmabgabe sichtbar...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2023)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die rege Teilnahme
> und schließe das Thema, hier geht es weiter
> 
> 
> ...


Test


----------

